# What Would You Add To A New Outback



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Since I'm looking to purchase a new Outback 250RS, I am wondering what would be worth adding. No heliport on the roof, Mr. Fusion or hot tub slide outs please. I am currently looking at a MaxxFan Deluxe with remote in the vent in front of the kitchen and a slide out awning but with all of the standard features on Outbacks now, I'm not sure what else to consider.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Get the slide out toppers forn SURE!!!. Cuts down on the noise from rain and keep the slides clean on top.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I want the topper too. But read on here somewhere that the topper won't work on the rear slide because it extends so far the cloth will just bow and fill with water.

I would like the Outback to have a auto switch inverter/charger that allows me to plug into any outlet and use land or battery power.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Does it come with a 15K air conditioner, sot the 13.5K?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cdawrld said:


> .... But read on here somewhere that the topper won't work on the rear slide because it extends so far the cloth will just bow and fill with water.


The best solution for this that others have posted is to slip an inter-tube between the topper and the slide-out. Plus...you can let the kids use it during the day if needed.









Even the toppers on my side slides get some water pooling. One time we were in EXTREME rain (yes..even for Oregon standards) I felt the toppers might have collected too much water, so once the rain stopped, I just brought the slides in to dump the water then back out...took about a 1 minute.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Get the slide out toppers forn SURE!!!. Cuts down on the noise from rain and keep the slides clean on top.


x2 especially if you camp under any pine/fir trees with needles. We installed the topper with the full wraparound case to keep the topper fabric protected with the slide in. Also looks nicer, but this is more expensive.

And after a heavy rain, I just use a broom handle to lift the fabric enough to dump water off the other side.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Since I'm looking to purchase a new Outback 250RS, I am wondering what would be worth adding. No heliport on the roof, Mr. Fusion or hot tub slide outs please. I am currently looking at a MaxxFan Deluxe with remote in the vent in front of the kitchen and a slide out awning but with all of the standard features on Outbacks now, I'm not sure what else to consider.


top things on my list. I'll add

power tongue jack
If you do much dry camping, swap out the WFCO converter for a PD drop in replacement converter. Most of the WFCO's will seldom/ever go into bulk charge mode, so charging can take a long time. If you don't dry camp, no reason to change.
I also replaced the bath fan with a fantastic, Two power fans really help get the air moving and the trailer cooled down in the evening.
LED lights if you dry camp.
Better Mattress in the bedroom?? We went to a Air Dream mattress. It's an air over coil spring that is used in high end sleeper sofa's and we really like it, especially compared to the factory mattress.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't think anyone made a slide topper of the dimensions to fit the rear slide.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I would definately do the dual 6v deep cycle batteries if you dry camp. I love mine.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Since I'm looking to purchase a new Outback 250RS, I am wondering what would be worth adding. No heliport on the roof, Mr. Fusion or hot tub slide outs please. I am currently looking at a MaxxFan Deluxe with remote in the vent in front of the kitchen and a slide out awning but with all of the standard features on Outbacks now, I'm not sure what else to consider.


The next higher Load Range tires - Maaxis preferably ....


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

X2 on the above plus MaxAir covers on the vents and a Battery disconnect switch


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

ORvagabond said:


> X2 on the above plus MaxAir covers on the vents and a Battery disconnect switch


A battery disconnect switch in the front storage compartment is standard now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> X2 on the above plus MaxAir covers on the vents and a Battery disconnect switch


A battery disconnect switch in the front storage compartment is standard now.
[/quote]

Dang...someone at Keystone is trolling our site and taking all the cool mods.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Some of these ideas we have done to our 250RS and others are on this list:

Bunk drapes for privacy
Slide out drawers for two of the pantry shelves
A flip up counter in the bathroom to extend the counter- much like you see in the kitchen. 
Max air fan in main living area
Little shelves on each of the corners of the bed slide- to keep the overnight bottle of water and clock
Change out lighting fixtures to LED-if dry camp

We love our 250RS and hope you enjoy yours too! Ours is a 2012- and you are nearby if would like to stop by and really go,over it. I am sure things like cabinet dimensions, etc. have not changed. Let me know.

S


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

2girls4mom said:


> Some of these ideas we have done to our 250RS and others are on this list:
> 
> Bunk drapes for privacy
> Slide out drawers for two of the pantry shelves
> ...


Not sure if I would be able to drop by in the near future but I appreciate the offer. Where are you located? Any chance you could post some pictures of the drapes and shelves?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> .... But read on here somewhere that the topper won't work on the rear slide because it extends so far the cloth will just bow and fill with water.


The best solution for this that others have posted is to slip an inter-tube between the topper and the slide-out. Plus...you can let the kids use it during the day if needed.









Even the toppers on my side slides get some water pooling. One time we were in EXTREME rain (yes..even for Oregon standards) I felt the toppers might have collected too much water, so once the rain stopped, I just brought the slides in to dump the water then back out...took about a 1 minute.
[/quote]

We had toppers added at end of season on our new Cougar, have not used it yet with the new toppers but the installer said to cut down on wind flapping place inflated beach ball in there. I picked up a few to have on hand.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

2girls4mom said:


> Some of these ideas we have done to our 250RS and others are on this list:
> 
> Bunk drapes for privacy
> Slide out drawers for two of the pantry shelves
> ...


very pretty interior of your trailer, I love it!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We put down a deposit on the 250RS over the weekend. This is everyone's last chance to make suggestions.


----------

